# Ο ήλιος ο ηλιάτορας = The Sovereign Sun



## nickel (Jul 4, 2013)

_Ο ήλιος ο ηλιάτορας_, με -ο- όπως και ο _αυτοκράτορας_. Στα αγγλικά η απόδοση που ξέρω είναι _The Sovereign Sun_.

https://www.google.com/search?q=elytis+"The+sovereign+sun"

Αυτό το Iliatoras of London, μάλλον από το όνομα Ηλίας Καμμένος προέρχεται...
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/10341...-το-offshore-σκάφος-του-και-να-φτιάχνει-σούσι
http://www.lifo.gr/now/politics/30179
http://www.tanea.gr/news/politics/article/5027455/ta-yperaktiamystika-enos-hliatora/


----------



## Earion (Jul 4, 2013)

.....*ΤΟ ΤΡΕΛΟΒΑΠΟΡΟ
*
..........Τραγούδι

Βαπόρι στολισμένο βγαίνει στα βουνά
.....κι αρχίζει τις μανούβρες «βίρα - μάινα».

Την άγκυρα φουντάρει στις κουκουναριές
.....φορτώνει φρέσκο αέρα κι απ' τις δυο μεριές

Είναι από μαύρη πέτρα κι είναι απ’ όνειρο
.....κι έχει λοστρόμο αθώο, ναύτη πονηρό

Από τα βάθη φτάνει τους παλιούς καιρούς,
.....βάσανα ξεφορτώνει κι αναστεναγμούς

Έλα Χριστέ και Κύριε, λέω κι απορώ
.....τέτοιο τρελό βαπόρι τρελοβάπορο

Χρόνους μας ταξιδεύει, δε βουλιάξαμε
.....χίλιους καπεταναίους τους αλλάξαμε

Κατακλυσμούς ποτέ δε λογαριάσαμε
.....μπήκαμε μες στα όλα και περάσαμε

Κι έχουμε στο κατάρτι μας βιγλάτορα
.....παντοτινό .....τον Ήλιο τον Ηλιάτορα!​

Πώς φαίνεται ότι μερικοί δεν έχουν στη ζωή τους μέτρο ...


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

...
The Day Begins - Moody Blues (arranged by Peter Knight and performed by the London Festival Orchestra)






"Morning Glory" by Graeme Edge (recited by Mike Pinder) 

Cold-hearted orb that rules the night
Removes the colours from our sight
Red is grey and yellow white
But we decide which is right
And which is an illusion

Pinprick holes in a colourless sky
Let insipid figures of light pass by
The mighty light of ten thousand suns
Challenges infinity and is soon gone

Nighttime, to some, a brief interlude
To others, the fear of solitude

_Brave Helios, wake up your steeds
Bring the warmth the countryside needs_


Επειδή εκείνο δεν παίζει πια στον τόπο του ηλιάτορα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Αυτό το Iliatoras of London, μάλλον από το όνομα Ηλίας Καμμένος προέρχεται...



Ασφαλώς. Γιατί πρέπει να 'σαι εντελώς καμένος για να βλέπεις ήλιο ηλιάτορα στο Λονδίνο.  

Εκεί θα ταίριαζε άλλο του Ελύτη, ο τίτλος τουλάχιστον:

Με την πρώτη σταγόνα της βροχής (Μάνος Χατζιδάκις) - Δημήτρης Ψαριανός






κι αν περιμένεις πότε θα 'ρθει η τελευταία, σώθηκες...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2013)

daeman said:


> Ασφαλώς. Γιατί πρέπει να 'σαι εντελώς καμένος για να βλέπεις ήλιο ηλιάτορα στο Λονδίνο.



Ναι, καλά. Να δεις για πότε παίρνεις χρώμα ακόμα και τον Γενάρη...


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, καλά. Να δεις για πότε παίρνεις χρώμα ακόμα και τον Γενάρη...


Καλημέρα. Έχει χαθεί το φίλτρο με τις αλλαγές στην ατμόσφαιρα και έχει γεμίσει ο κόσμος ηλιοκαμένους Εγγλέζους πια.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 5, 2013)

*The Crazy Boat*

A boat adorned and decked sails out for mountains oh
…..and there begins maneuvers with heave-to, heave-ho

Weighs anchor by a pine tree grove and takes aboard
…..a cargo of fresh mountain air at lee and port.

She’s made of blackest stone, she’s made of flimsy dream
…..her boatswain is naïve, her sailors plot and scheme

she’s come from the deep depths of ancient bygone times
…..and here unloads her troubles and her trembling sighs.

O come my Lord and Jesus, I speak and am struck daft
…..on such a loony vessel on such a crazy craft

we’ve sailed for years on end, and still we’ve kept afloat
…..we’ve changed a thousand skippers on this balmy boat

we never paid the slightest heed to cataclysms
…..but plunged headlong in everything with optimisms

and high up on our lookout mast we keep for sentry one
…..who ever and anon remains our Sun our Sovereign Sun!


Translated by Kimon Friar (Odysseus Elytis. _The Sovereign Sun_, Philadelphia: Temple University Press, 1974. σ. 174-175)


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε και καλωσήρθες. Πάντα τέτοια!


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Aug 3, 2013)

Καλώς σας βρήκα. Επειδή βλέπω ότι σας άρεσε, τι θα λέγατε για λίγο περρισότερο Ελύτη, σε μετάφραση Κίμωνα Φράιερ πάντα;



.
|
*Adolescence of day*

Ήβη της μέρας πρώτη κρήνη της χαράς|Adolescence of day first lily of joy
Η αρχαία μυρσίνη τινάζει τη σημαία της|The ancient myrtle flutters its flag
Θ’ ανοίξει ο κόλπος των κορυδαλλών στο φως|The breasts of skylarks shall open to the light
Κι ένα τραγούδι θα σταθεί μετέωρο|And a song shall hover in mid-air
Σπέρνοντας τα χρυσά κριθάρια της φωτιάς|Sowing the golden barley of fire
Στους πέντε ανέμους|To the five winds

Λευτερώνοντας τη γήινη ομορφιά|Setting free a terrestrial beauty



.
|
*Breasting the current*


Κατάστηθα στο ρεύμα|Breasting the current
Ψάρι που δείχνει διαύγεια σε άλλο κλίμα|Fish that seek translucency in another climate
Χέρι που δεν πιστεύει τίποτε|Hand that believes in nothing

Δεν είμαι σήμερα όπως χτες|I am not today as I was yesterday
Οι ανεμοδείχτες μ’ έμαθαν να νιώθω|The weather vanes have taught me to feel
Λιώνω τις νύχτες τις χαρές γυρίζω απ’ την ανάποδη|I dissolve the night and turn joys inside out
Σκορπάω τη λήθη ανοίγοντας έναν περιστερεώνα|I scatter oblivion by opening a dovecote
Φεύγοντας απ’ την πίσω πόρτα τ’ ουρανού|Leaving by the back door of the sky
Χωρίς μιλιά στο βλέμμα|Without a word in my glance
Καθώς παιδί που κρύβει ένα γαρίφαλο|Like a boy who hides a carnation
Μες στα μαλλιά του|In his hair
Κι ένα ακόμα, σε τρεις μεταφραστικές εκδοχές, για σύγκριση:

*Πίνοντας Ήλιο κορινθιακό*

Πίνοντας ήλιο κορινθιακό 
Διαβάζοντας τα μάρμαρα 
Δρασκελίζοντας αμπέλια θάλασσες 
Σημαδεύοντας με το καμάκι 
Ένα τάμα ψάρι που γλιστρά 
Βρήκα τα φύλλα που ο ψαλμός του ήλιου αποστηθίζει 

Τη ζωντανή στεριά που ο πόθος χαίρεται
Ν' ανοίγει. 

Πίνω νερό κόβω καρπό 
Χώνω το χέρι μου στις φυλλωσιές του ανέμου 
Οι λεμονιές αρδεύουνε τη γύρη της καλοκαιριάς
Τα πράσινα πουλιά σκίζουν τα όνειρά μου 
Φεύγω με μια ματιά 
Ματιά πλατιά όπου ο κόσμος ξαναγίνεται 
Όμορφος από την αρχή στα μέτρα της καρδιάς.

*Drinking the sun of Corinth...*

Drinking the sun of Corinth
Reading the marble ruins
Striding across vineyards and seas
Sighting along the harpoon
A votive fish that slips away
I found the leaves that the sun’s psalm memorizes
The living land that passion joys in opening.

I drink water, cut fruit,
Thrust my hand into the wind’s foliage
The lemon trees water the summer pollen
The green birds tear my dreams
I leave with a glance
A wide glance in which the world is recreated
Beautiful from the beginning to the dimensions of the heart!

Translation by Edmund Keeley and Philip Sherrard
________________________________________

*Drinking the Corinthian sun*

Drinking the Corinthian sun
Reading the marble ruins
Striding over vineyard seas
Aiming with my harpoon
At votive fish that elude me
I found those leaves that the psalm of the sun memorizes
The living land that desire rejoices
To open

I drink water, cut fruit
Plunge my hands through the wind's foliage
Lemon trees quicken the pollen of summer days
Green birds cut through my dreams
And I leave, my eyes filled
With a boundless gaze where the world becomes
Beautiful again from the beginning according to the heart's measure.

Translated by Kimon Friar
________________________________________

*Drinking the Corinthian sun*

Drinking the Corinthian sun
Reading the old marbles
Striding through vineyard seas
Aiming the harpoon
At a votive fish that slips away
I found the leaves the sun's psalm learns by heart
The living shore desire rejoices
To open.

I drink water I cut fruit
I thrust my hand in the wind's foliage
Lemon trees irrigate the summer pollen
Green birds tear my dreams
I leave with a glance
A wide glance where the world again becomes
Beautiful from the beginning by the measures of the heart.

Translated by Jeffrey Carson and Nikos Sarris


Νομίζω δεν ήταν εύστοχη η επιλογή Edmund Keeley - Philip Sherrard στο Sun of Corinth. Άλλο πράγμα είναι ο κορινθιακός ήλιος, όχι κατά λέξη ο ήλιος της Κορίνθου.

Ας συνοδεύουν όλ' αυτά το καλοκαίρι μας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2013)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Ήβη της μέρας πρώτη κρήνη της χαράς|Adolescence of day first lily of joy



Κρήνη ή κρίνο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2013)

Πρώτη κρήνη. Ορίστε και το μεταφραστικό θεματάκι...

(Είπα τα καλωσορίσματα; Δεν είπα. Με καθυστέρηση, λοιπόν... :))


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2013)

Καλή η καλοκαιρινή σου ιδέα, Paradiper_Du. 

Μα τι στο καλό, πώς ξέφυγε έτσι του Κίμωνα η κρήνη;
Οι διαφορετικές εκδοχές δίνουν πού και πού την εντύπωση ότι είναι διαφορετικές επειδή πρέπει να είναι διαφορετικές. Ευτυχώς δίνουν και οι ποιητές την ευκαιρία με τις αμφισημίες τους (αμπέλια θάλασσες κτλ.).


Paradiper_Du, κόπιασες να στήσεις αντικριστά τους στίχους. Θέλει κόλπο, όχι κόπο, για να γίνει πιο γρήγορα.

Select all the source stuff, Table > Convert Text to Table
Select all the target stuff, Table > Convert Text to Table
Target Table > Select Table > Copy (Control-C)
Go to Source Table, move right from the end of a cell to a non-existent column to the right
Paste (Control-V)
You should now have a table with a left column of source lines and a right column of target lines
Table > Convert Table to Text > Other:|
Insert [TΑBLE] and [/TABLΕ] at the beginning and end of the table text. (You can do it using the Table Icon.)

Great job, one way or another!


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Aug 4, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ nickel και drsiebenmal.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 15, 2014)

*Ο ήλιος ο ηλιάτορας*

Γεια σας

Είναι ο τίτλος ενός δίσκου του Νταλάρα
http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?info=Albums&act=details&album_id=641

Αλλά τί θα πει ηλιάτορας; Από πού προέρχεται η λέξη;

Με χαιρετισμούς

Σίμων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2014)

Σίμων, σε μετέφερα εδώ, στο νήμα που είχαμε ήδη και θα βρεις και άλλο υλικό.

Ο ήλιος ο ηλιάτορας είναι ένα πασίγνωστο ποίημα του Οδυσσέα Ελύτη (*εδώ* από το ανθολόγιο των σχολικών βιβλίων). Ο _ηλιάτορας_ είναι λέξη που έπλασε ο ποιητής σε αναλογία με τα _αυτοκράτορας_, _κοσμοκράτορας_ κ.λπ. για να δείξει τη δύναμη, την εξουσία, τη μοναδικότητα του ήλιου.

Για να διατηρήσει μάλιστα την ομοιοκαταληξία, έπλασε και άλλη λέξη για να χαρακτηρίσει τον ήλιο: ο _πετροπαιχνιδιάτορας_, σαν να λέει ότι ο ήλιος είναι ο άρχοντας του παιχνιδιού με την πέτρα.


----------

